# Where there's a will.....



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Sherri, nice picture, thanks for sharing and yes, when there is a will there is a way!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Bekeepers are soooo smart
Tom


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Jesus_the_only_way said:


> Bekeepers are soooo smart
> Tom


They just gotta think like a bee, lol.
Sheri


----------

